# Caroline on Reformed Forum



## a mere housewife (Dec 27, 2013)

An interview with Caroline Weerstra is now available on Reformed Forum! It discusses the early connection between Peniel Bible Conference and the OPC. It's well worth listening to. I especially love some of the points she made about God leading them differently than they thought. Available here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing; that was an extremely interesting and edifying podcast. Congratulations to Caroline on the publication of her article; I look forward to reading them at the earliest opportunity. Our friends at Reformed Forum really do know how to host a great podcast.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendation, Heidi. Very edifying.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Dec 27, 2013)

Episodes like these are what make _Reformed Forum_ so great; I had never heard of the Peniel camp before and I never would have thought, "I wonder if there has ever been a Methodist-Holiness Bible camp started by teenage girls that ended up becoming an OPC congregation? I should Google that..."

One interesting idea among many that came up: Dr. Muether (I believe) said something like "...And wanting to establish credibility, they decided that a man should go to seminary to be trained...". How foreign that idea that is today; the modern evangelical might instead say something like, "Wanting to build my brand and capture an audience, I decided to launch BIGcheesePASTOR.com and sign a platform publishing deal with BIGTIME PUBLISHER X."


----------

